
Amazon launches machine learning chip, taking on Nvidia, Intel - doener
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-nvidia/amazon-launches-machine-learning-chip-taking-on-nvidia-intel-idUSKCN1NX2PY
======
deytempo
I am always Leary of companies that try to do too many things at once. If they
are jumping into too many industries I reach around for the antitrust flyswat

